# About Ip address

## satimis

Hi folks,

Is there unix/linux command to list the ip address of the running computers on LAN?  TIA

B.R.

satims

----------

## Veldrin

you can use nmap to scan the local network. 

```
nmap 192.168.1.1-254
```

to scan the entire 192.168.1.0/24 network

cheers

V.

----------

## truc

 *Veldrin wrote:*   

> you can use nmap to scan the local network. 
> 
> ```
> nmap 192.168.1.1-254
> ```
> ...

 

nmap also accepts the CIDR notation, eg:

```
nmap -sP 192.168.1.24/29
```

----------

## satimis

Hi folks,

Thanks for your advice.

On a KVM virtual machine would it be possible to find the running guest ip on host?  Thanks

B.R.

satimis

----------

